# Kargard air compressor parts



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

Hi...
I have a karguard.air compressor. And I need a valve plate for it. Does.anybody have any connections or know anyone that sells these parts?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A.

karguard what model number? this sounds like a compressor brand not a pump brand. You need to figure out what pump brand you need parts for, like Ingersol Rand, Devilbiss, Champion, etc and what part number pump you are talking about.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A. 

A couple of pictures at least would be a good start!

Stephen


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

stevon said:


> Randy A.
> 
> karguard what model number? this sounds like a compressor brand not a pump brand. You need to figure out what pump brand you need parts for, like Ingersol Rand, Devilbiss, Champion, etc and what part number pump you are talking about.
> 
> ...



View attachment 12363

View attachment 12362

View attachment 12359

View attachment 12361

View attachment 12358

View attachment 12360


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

i HAVE ADDED SOME PHOTOS OF MY COMPRESSOR. CAN ANYONE HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS PUMP. I NEED A VALVE PLATE, BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT I HAVE FOR A PUMP.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A,

This looks like an old Speedaire pump to me, I found some links but no part number, Graingers might be able to help you









Used Speedaire Air Compressor For Sale


Used Speedaire Air Compressor For Sale




hgrinc.com










Air Compressor Pumps - Speedaire Compressors


Too expensive to repair your Speedaire pump? Replace your Speedaire compressor pump with a new one. Easy to install. Guaranteed lowest prices. Pumps for Speedaire air compressors.




www.aircompressorpumps.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A, 

I think this is the same pump as on a Speedaire model 3Z745, I found this head rebuild kit on eBay:



https://www.ebay.com/itm/29311465462



Let me know if this looks like your head parts and how you make out the pump manufacture might be Curtis?

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

TF SERIES VALVE PLATE ASSEMBLY GASKET REBUILD KIT 3Z494 , 3Z495 , 3Z745 | eBay


SPEEDAIRE TF007000AJ 3Z492, 3Z494, 3Z495, 3Z745 VALVE PLATE ASSEMBLY GASKET REBUILD. Rebuild Kits. Automatic Tank Drains. UPPER VALVE PLATE # TF046000AV, LOWER VALVE PLATE # TF046100AV & GASKETS # XA006300AV, XA006400AV.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

stevon said:


> Randy A,
> 
> This looks like an old Speedaire pump to me, I found some links but no part number, Graingers might be able to help you
> 
> ...


Hi... thanks. The one photo looks identical to my compressor. The second link you sent i cant open on the work computer because of our firewall. I will try later on my home computer.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

stevon said:


> Randy A,
> 
> I think this is the same pump as on a Speedaire model 3Z745, I found this head rebuild kit on eBay:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. E-bay couldn't find the link tho!!


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

stevon said:


> TF SERIES VALVE PLATE ASSEMBLY GASKET REBUILD KIT 3Z494 , 3Z495 , 3Z745 | eBay
> 
> 
> SPEEDAIRE TF007000AJ 3Z492, 3Z494, 3Z495, 3Z745 VALVE PLATE ASSEMBLY GASKET REBUILD. Rebuild Kits. Automatic Tank Drains. UPPER VALVE PLATE # TF046000AV, LOWER VALVE PLATE # TF046100AV & GASKETS # XA006300AV, XA006400AV.
> ...


Thank you for your imput on my compressor. I will have to compare this to what i need.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

This is a Campbell Hausfeld TF000021P.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A, 

Yeah, I found out the pump is manufactured by Cambell Hausfeld after I posted the earlier reply, my bad.
Are you good to go?

Stephen


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

Hey Stephen...

I appreciate your help very much. you were spot on. It turns out I have a Campbell Hausfield / Speedaire TF series pump.

I ordered the parts off of E-bay, and they are exactly what I needed.

Thank you!!


----------



## Randy A. (8 mo ago)

Thank You!!

I appreciate your Help. I ordered the parts off of e-bay for a Campbell Hausfield / Speedaire TF series pump. And they are exactly what i need.

Thank You!!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Randy A.,

That's good that you got everything sorted out, thanks for the kudos

Stephen



Randy A. said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> I appreciate your Help. I ordered the parts off of e-bay for a Campbell Hausfield / Speedaire TF series pump. And they are exactly what i need.
> 
> Thank You!!


----------

